# New Masterbuilt-MES Sam's Club W/QVIEW



## ronp (Dec 29, 2009)

They are in as of Saturday, here anyway.







Item # 173462 if you want to check with your store. Note, they don't appear online yet.


New chip tray is centered and smaller.




Old one.



New chip loader will drop chips to the center now. That may help with the hot spot on the right side.



Old chip loader.

It also has an access door on the back, looks just big enough to access the element. It is my understanding that new element is 1200 watts instead of 800.

From all I can tell it should be a better unit.

I guess they are listening to us.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 29, 2009)

But mine is only 6 months old (sob) I still am learning how to use it properly!


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this the 30" or the 40"?
Am looking for a 40". Want to make sure a full rack of ribs fits on a rack.
Don't have a Sam's card but would get one if the price is good.

thanks


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't see it as centered and the old element came in from the back wall.  What am I missing Ron?


----------



## ronp (Dec 29, 2009)

It is the 40'. And if you get it from Sam's get the 3 year warrantee for 39 dollars, well worth it.


My bad, I guess I meant the chip tray. It used to go all the way to the right. You have had yours apart so you know first hand. Don't know what I was thinking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I changed it, thanks for the keen eye.


----------



## thomask702 (Dec 29, 2009)

i just received one of these new MES smokers for christmas, it doesnt have the window, and its a bit small, i think 30" wide. it is very nice, i didnt have a problem with hotspots or anything. the loader is really nice too. the temperature gauge is great. the downside is the size. as mentioned, it wont fit a full rack of ribs, or a full brisket. but all in all its a great little smoker. we had a little cheif that was worn out and we got rid of it a few years ago. all we used to smoke was salmon and trout. this new MES is a great upgrade!

-tom

sorry for my very un-technical review!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

I just had an "Incident" at Cabelas where I asked for a Masterbuilt and the salesman tried to flip me into a $250 more expensive Bradley.

I left Cabelas very confused and did 2 things:
  1. Joined SMF!!
  2. Called Masterbuilt and asked them lots of questions!!

Masterbuilt has come out with new models that have higher wattage heating elements and these heating elements are now "Replaceable"!!

New 30" MES - Model #20010910
New 40" MES - Model #20070710

The new 40" MES has a window, meat probe, internal light and replaceable 1200 watt heating element.

The new 40" has black sides and a SS door.  The old unit has SS on the sides and door.

I'm heading to my SAMS tomorrow morning!

Sorry Cabelas!


Todd Johnson


----------



## miamirick (Dec 30, 2009)

question, during the smoke can you actually see inside? looks like a great idea

btw welcome back


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes you can see inside, but as with anything else you have to clean it every time which isn't too bad if you do it everytime. Now with the winter I will clean less and suffer for it later.


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

You may wan't to call ahead and use the item # I posted. Make sure they have them in, good luck and good choice.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

SAMS was running a credit card deal around X-Mas.  It may still be going.

If you signed up for a SAMS credit or a Discovery Card thru SAMS, you got a $40 gift card IMMEDIATELY.

Buy something cheap and sign up for the card, then go back and get the smoker for $40 off!

I did this on a KitchenAid mixer for the wife.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

I already called, and not available yet, but they're checking the ETA.

We are currently in a "Deep Freeze" up here in Minnesota, so our SAMS Clubs are a little slow!


Thanks For The Heads Up!!!


Todd


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ron, I'm still trying to figure out if the mod on the chip tray is a good thing or not.  Seems to be exposed to less of the element which may allow for a slower smolder and longer smoking time per batch.  It may be harder to get smoke at lower temps.  Be interested in your take once you break in that new smoker.  

Glad I got my smoke generator together to fit the MES.  Works for cold smoking and to get more smoke at lower temps. 

Anyway, congrats on the new smoker.


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't buy one, I was just reporting this for other folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a similar concern with the chip tray since I use chunks,  I usually use 2 at a time width wise and it looks like only one will fit now. I just put 1 in the van and will check tomorrow.


----------



## pignit (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Ron, been anxious to see the changes. I think just adding the replaceable 1200 watt element will make a huge difference in the preheat and recovery times.


----------



## cigar smoker (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know if you can replace the 800 watt element on the older model with the new 1200 watt element?


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

I would call customer service and ask them.
*Phone *
1.800.489.1581


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

I checked with our local Sam's Clubs today and they haven't gotten them in so far...  They said to call back in a few days and they would let me know when they will be there...


----------



## eman (Dec 30, 2009)

If your local sams club doesn't have the new MES yet , You can ask nicely (or Bi--h and raise hell like i did) and get one shipped in from another store that has them. 
 MAKE SURE and ask for the 3 year warrenty.  I did not know about it and was not informed of it by the sales person at sams. Had my MES about 2 months b4 finding out about the warrenty and sams would not sell it to me after the fact.
 I love useing the MES , Doesn't produce the pretty smoke ring for q view that my offset does . But i don't eat the pictures ?


----------



## pignit (Dec 30, 2009)

Eman.... I don't think the smoke ring is important either but I've been adding a little lump in with my chips and I also put a piece of it in when I'm preheating and along with the moisture from the water tray... I've ended up with smoke rings anyway.


----------



## newb (Dec 30, 2009)

And the 299 price? Thats outstanding (i feel) considering Cabelas wants 399 for the same thing...I will be purchasing one of these...


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Sam's used to offer a free one-time visit to see if you liked it before committing to be a member.  That might still be an option.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

Cabelas is selling the old unit with the 800 watt "Non Replaceable" heating element for $349 and they have 800 in their warehouse.  I called them to see if their unit was the new MES model # 20070710 and it's not!

I'm trying to see if my local SAMS will get one shipped in from another store from down south, but the Manager was not too thrilled with the idea.  I'm gonna check another SAMS tomorrow.

*Turns out Cabelas has both the Old Model and New Model in-stock.  Make sure you get Model # 20070710, it has all the latest updates.*


 Todd


----------



## psychobrew (Dec 31, 2009)

With the *much* more powerfull element, the same exposure would fry the chips in no time.  I don't like how the chip pan is smaller though, and wish they had made it chunk friendly.  My goal is to be able to put all the wood in at one time so I don't need to keep messing with it.  I'm still kind of sour on my old (pre window) unit dying so I don't think this unit is in my future plans, but the replaceable element is a welcome addition.  If only they had added that years ago, I wouldn't have had to buy a propane unit.


----------



## poetryww (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked up one Wed. at the SAMS on Buckner in Dallas.  I called and they had 8 in stock (now 7) for 299.00 and also got the 39.00 3 yr warranty. Thanks for the heads up.

James


----------



## blacklab (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish I new that last year


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2009)

Just picked the new model up at Cabelas store for $349 - $20 online certificate.

The new model has black sides, ss door, replaceable 1200 watt "Replaceable" element, window, light and built-in meat temp probe.

On Monday, my local Cabelas had the "Old Model" and by chance today, they had the new models on the floor.

New Model # 20070710

Just checked the wattage with a meter and it reads 1245-1269 watts.  Light and controls seem to take 22 watts.


Todd


----------



## insight (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys....and a HAPPY NEW YEAR from a noob. Happy Noob Year then? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Anyhoo, do the new 30" models have these modifications regarding wiring and increased wattage? I am going to take the plunge and get my first smoker and needless to say the wiring issues with the MES (I have spent HOURS looking at the archives...and historical documents
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) have me a bit _bugged out_. 

And being a Costco member and NOT a Sam's club member makes me wonder if I am _S.O.L_ here. Any direction would be appreciated. I sure as smoke do NOT want to end up with the older version of the MES and I am probably NOT interested in the 40 incher. Thanks in advance...and it is a true honor to be amongst you ladies and gents who obviously know how to *live and eat life to the fullest.* I am excited to be part of this forum!! Enough of the lurking and time to get smoking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome To SMF...

Don't forget to stop by Roll Call and Introduce yourself to us and tell us a little about your equipment and experience. 

That will give everyone a chance to properly welcome you...

The benefits of the 40" MES far out weigh the price difference between the two. At the Sams Club Price you are only talking $100.00 difference.  The width of the 40" gives you the ability to smoke a whole rack of ribs without having to cut it in half.  It also has the Stainless steel Door and the higher watt element.  You will find that the 24' width as opposed to the 17" width will be very handy once you get into smoking.


----------



## ronp (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree Paul 100 %.


----------



## insight (Jan 1, 2010)

SIR! I have reported for Roll Call and I am ready for duty, Sir!


----------



## pignit (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree with Ron agreeing with Paul and I also agree.


----------



## insight (Jan 1, 2010)

...and to top it all off, you folks are so dang agreeable most of the time....uh..politics aside.  ;)


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 2, 2010)

I picked up a 30" model 20070110 from Home Depot Yesterday for $249 and still can't figure out what I got..  The label on the back says 800Watt so I'm guessing it's the old model?  But it's got the stainless front and black sides which describes the new models.  It's also got the newer style wood loader too.

Anyway, I smoked a rack of baby backs today and it held the heat fine so I'm not really concerned about the wattage.  As far as fitting a rack I took an old rack grate and bent it to a curve so the ribs lay on it and will fit.  I lost a useable rack but I don't see me needing more than a rack or 2 at a time.  

I thought about reselling it or trying to return it and getting the 40" at Sams but my local one doesn't have it and doesn't show it in their system, at least that's what they said on the phone..

That is a pretty good deal for just $50 more though.


----------



## ronp (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the original 30' had a 500 watt element. If you have the new chip loader it must be the new model. Is there any way to return what you got? I know for sure Sam's will have the new ones real soon. 

Sam's is a good deal since you can get a 3 year warrantee for 39 dollars.

Anyway, good luck on whatever you do.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 2, 2010)

Home Depot shows a 90 day return, I'll have to check and see if there are any specifics.  I hate to return something that works just because I found something better..  But, that's where the retail battle for the customer comes in.  I worked for WalMart back when they would take anything back.  People would bring something in with a yard sale price tag and exchange it for a new one..

I guess if my local Sams gets them in within the next month or so I'll look at it.  Maybe my control panel will die and I'll have a legitimate return..


----------



## ronp (Jan 2, 2010)

ryanhoelzer;414444 said:
			
		

> *Home Depot shows a 90 day return, I'll have to check and see if there are any specifics. I hate to return something that works just because I found something better*.. But, that's where the retail battle for the customer comes in. I worked for WalMart back when they would take anything back. People would bring something in with a yard sale price tag and exchange it for a new one..
> 
> I guess if my local Sams gets them in within the next month or so I'll look at it. *Maybe my control panel will die and I'll have a legitimate return.*.[*/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## insight (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## deltadude (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Ronp for the pics and detective work on the new MES 40" from Sams.

There simply is no comparison of any similar electric smoker to the Sam's MES 40" model and with all of its features at that price.  It will be interesting to see how the new model works, and since a few already have made the purchase, we anxiously await reports.  I am very curious how the extra wattage and the reduced size of the wood chips tray works out.


----------



## treytexag (Jan 10, 2010)

I received a 40" MES for Christmas, my wife bought it for $399 at Gander Mountain. It was the 20070508 model. After hearing here about the new model, I opened it up, confirmed it was the 800 watt, non-replacable element version - but that's as far as I got since we're in the middle of what is a very cold January for Houston anyway.

Needless to say, I began looking for "the new model" 'round here at a local Sam's Club. Called many Sam's Clubs around town, could not find one that had any of the Masterbuilts in stock, not even in their system - of course it's no longer on their website either. I called Masterbuilt directly and asked them if they could tell me where in Houston I could find a new MES 40 - nope, no luck with Masterbuilt, they were friendly however. Then I called Sam's Club corporate headquarters to see if they could direct me to a local Sam's Club with the new MES 40 - nope they could not.

Finally, after more calling, I found a Sam's Club here in Houston with the new MES 40. So today I went to Gander and returned the 20070508, then went over and purchased the new MES 40 at Sam's Club - coincidentally very close-by the Gander Mountain store 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I had to join Sam's Club - since we live 2 miles from Costco, we're members there. However, even after the annual membership fee, I still saved money by returning the "old" version of the MES 40 to Gander, and purchasing the new MES 40 from Sams.

At Sam's Club, I had an opportunity to "put my hands on" the display unit and confirmed it is the new model. First thing I confirmed was the label on back showing it was in fact a 1,200 watt element. I also saw what appeared to be a small removable panel on the back, presumably for some type of serviceing of the unit, if required. This panel was not present on the 20070508 I returned to Gander. I also confirmed the smaller, more centered chip tray - all else looked like the older MES 40 I returned to Gander.

I haven't opened up the box of the new MES 40 from SClub yet, but again, I did look over the display model pretty well. O nly thing I see different than what has been reported here is the model number on the box for the Sam's Club MES 40 is 20070810. See photo's of the box attached.

I'm looking forward to a little "easy-Que". I started years ago on a bullet smoker, moved to a Bandara, then to an Oklahoma Joe offset unit made from almost 1/4 inch steel plate - done some very good Q on all of them - mostly brisket, but also done Pork Butts, Port Loins, Whole Chickens, Half Chickens, and of course lots of ribs - never a turkey though. About 2 years back, I went ahead and bought the "afterburner" double burner H model so I can fire the Okla Joe with Propane.







And my pre-Afterburn Okla Joe, during a pre-cook stick burner warm-up:



Thanks Gents for all the good info here. I will "season" my new 1,200 watt MES 40 as soon as I get a break from this "cold snap" here in Houston. Evidently, its been a few decades since we've had this many nights in a row of freezing temps. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Treytexag.


----------



## insight (Jan 10, 2010)

Trey,
Great report from the front lines!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You are quite the Q- Journalist! 

Why do I get the feeling that Masterbuilt makes different model numbers _of the exact same units_ for particular companies and outlets? Even in their on-line literature, it seems they have the _same product_ with different model numbers. I may be mistaken, but a call to Masterbuilt may confirm this. Kara, their representative, seems very knowledgeable in regards to all things Masterbuilt.

Just sayin....

...and the local Bass Pro Shops pulled *all *of the MES smokers off the floor in anticipation of a "sale", and I accordingly put my name on a 30" 20070110 for pickup whenever they release this unit on it's own recognizance. ;) I know these model numbers better than my client's phone numbers. (That is scary I tell ya'!)


----------



## eman (Jan 10, 2010)

sams clubs will let you have a free one day trial membership.
 All you have to do is go to the membership desk and ask.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be that a lot of stores will only price match on the EXACT same model #.  With a different model # for each chain, they do not have to price match.


----------



## treytexag (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a retail man, nor a marketer.  But my thought was exactly what aeroforce suggested.  Different model numbers alleviates other retailers from having to deal with the "price match" issue.

Treytexag


----------



## treytexag (Jan 10, 2010)

Eman, thanks for the tip, I had no idea Sam's Club would do a one day freebie membership.  I might of done that had I known.  Truth be told, even though we shop alot at Costco because it's close by, I thought the Masterbuilt was a great excuse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the wife, so we could join Sam's Club too!!  I'm not sure what it is about those darn Astrodome size warehouse stores, but I sure have fun "browsing".

Thanks,
Treytexag


----------



## insight (Jan 10, 2010)

Ever try to pricematch matresses? The ultimate sneakiness!! Same matress, different store....different "model name". Da bastits!


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a MES last July from Sam's and I was very impressed... But, I am still learning how to get the full use of it...


----------



## insight (Jan 10, 2010)

Costco rocks.....between the Parmigianna Reggiano and the real Vermont Maple Syrup to the incredible canned salmon (by their own Kirkland signature brand)...they have great stuff!


----------



## treytexag (Jan 11, 2010)

I did that once.  Almost impossible.  I ended up calling the factories and inquiring about duplicate models with different names.  In the end, no satisfaction on the matresses!!


----------



## treytexag (Jan 11, 2010)

And, all the food samples on weekends.  I go in right before lunch, and time I leave, I'm stuffed!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Treytexag


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sooo, is there much difference between Sam's and Costco??

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## oneshot (Jan 11, 2010)

YES, there is!!!!!  In my area Sams with out a doubt has waaayyyy better prices on exactly the same items. And again YES, I have checked them both.....







 for Sams Club!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for Costco!!!!


----------



## treytexag (Jan 11, 2010)

In my area, prices between the two are very competitive.

I like them both, they're simply different. For example, I just bought the MES 40 at Sams Club - didn't have it at Costco. However, I buy some of the freshest, best tasting Salmon available round here at Costco. Costco is totally vertically integrated on the supply of their Salmon, so the quality is consistent and high, and the price is excellent.

I'm not a huge fan of Sam's Club meat. Costco consistently provides high value in the meat department. Their beef steaks - ribeyes for example - are marked "Choice". But IMHO, Costco "Choice" ribeyes are as good or better (most excellent marbeling) than "Prime" beef steaks I can buy elsewhere. The price is much better at Costco on these steaks too.

Pork Butts, another area where Costco provides an excellent product for an excellent price.

Sam's Club often has other and different products than Costco - I remember a few years back buying some very nice white gold c-channel earings lined with baquette diamonds (for my wife) at Sam's Club - price was very good - maybe $800 or so - and quality very good. There was nothing even remotely similar at Costco. Same on watches - very good selection of higher end watches at Sam's Club - Costco has high end watches, just many fewer than I find at Sam's Club.

I like both, and I'm glad I'm a member (again) at both. Of course, this is all IMHO, and YMMV. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Treytexag.


----------



## treytexag (Jan 11, 2010)

BTW Oneshot, very cool looking Traeger in your signature. I've always looked enviously on those auto pellet feed smokers.

Treytexag


----------



## newb (Jan 21, 2010)

FYI those wanting one of these but not in your local sams...


Just checked sams online today and noticed that its listed there....good news in a couple ways...

1) SAMS will now order it in since it's online.*
2) Cabelas will price match online advertised price if I don't want to wait.*

*These were my local stores so YMMV.


----------



## ronp (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you get a 3 year warrantee at Cabelas? I wouldn't buy one without it.


----------



## newb (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't think so and I agree.  For the money the warranty is worth the wait.


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 28, 2010)

The bride called and she was in St. Cloud MN at Sam's and picked me up a MES and the extended warranty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Now because she has a commercial Sam's account they gave her a 3 year warranty for $39.00 plus another 2 years for free 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.one catch I have to do all the cooking from now on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, the things a guy won't say to get a new smoker.I always say cooking is way to important to leave up to someone else.


----------



## ronp (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats Bill, enjoy your new toy.


----------



## lilrobb (Sep 2, 2013)

I realize this is a very old thread - but I just picked up my MES40.
The model # clearly stares 20070710 - but the body is all stainless, which as per the list here it shouldn't be.
It's the 1200W model with the new chip tray - very confusing...


----------



## ronp (Dec 29, 2009)

They are in as of Saturday, here anyway.







Item # 173462 if you want to check with your store. Note, they don't appear online yet.


New chip tray is centered and smaller.




Old one.



New chip loader will drop chips to the center now. That may help with the hot spot on the right side.



Old chip loader.

It also has an access door on the back, looks just big enough to access the element. It is my understanding that new element is 1200 watts instead of 800.

From all I can tell it should be a better unit.

I guess they are listening to us.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 29, 2009)

But mine is only 6 months old (sob) I still am learning how to use it properly!


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this the 30" or the 40"?
Am looking for a 40". Want to make sure a full rack of ribs fits on a rack.
Don't have a Sam's card but would get one if the price is good.

thanks


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't see it as centered and the old element came in from the back wall.  What am I missing Ron?


----------



## ronp (Dec 29, 2009)

It is the 40'. And if you get it from Sam's get the 3 year warrantee for 39 dollars, well worth it.


My bad, I guess I meant the chip tray. It used to go all the way to the right. You have had yours apart so you know first hand. Don't know what I was thinking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I changed it, thanks for the keen eye.


----------



## thomask702 (Dec 29, 2009)

i just received one of these new MES smokers for christmas, it doesnt have the window, and its a bit small, i think 30" wide. it is very nice, i didnt have a problem with hotspots or anything. the loader is really nice too. the temperature gauge is great. the downside is the size. as mentioned, it wont fit a full rack of ribs, or a full brisket. but all in all its a great little smoker. we had a little cheif that was worn out and we got rid of it a few years ago. all we used to smoke was salmon and trout. this new MES is a great upgrade!

-tom

sorry for my very un-technical review!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

I just had an "Incident" at Cabelas where I asked for a Masterbuilt and the salesman tried to flip me into a $250 more expensive Bradley.

I left Cabelas very confused and did 2 things:
  1. Joined SMF!!
  2. Called Masterbuilt and asked them lots of questions!!

Masterbuilt has come out with new models that have higher wattage heating elements and these heating elements are now "Replaceable"!!

New 30" MES - Model #20010910
New 40" MES - Model #20070710

The new 40" MES has a window, meat probe, internal light and replaceable 1200 watt heating element.

The new 40" has black sides and a SS door.  The old unit has SS on the sides and door.

I'm heading to my SAMS tomorrow morning!

Sorry Cabelas!


Todd Johnson


----------



## miamirick (Dec 30, 2009)

question, during the smoke can you actually see inside? looks like a great idea

btw welcome back


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes you can see inside, but as with anything else you have to clean it every time which isn't too bad if you do it everytime. Now with the winter I will clean less and suffer for it later.


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

You may wan't to call ahead and use the item # I posted. Make sure they have them in, good luck and good choice.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

SAMS was running a credit card deal around X-Mas.  It may still be going.

If you signed up for a SAMS credit or a Discovery Card thru SAMS, you got a $40 gift card IMMEDIATELY.

Buy something cheap and sign up for the card, then go back and get the smoker for $40 off!

I did this on a KitchenAid mixer for the wife.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2009)

I already called, and not available yet, but they're checking the ETA.

We are currently in a "Deep Freeze" up here in Minnesota, so our SAMS Clubs are a little slow!


Thanks For The Heads Up!!!


Todd


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ron, I'm still trying to figure out if the mod on the chip tray is a good thing or not.  Seems to be exposed to less of the element which may allow for a slower smolder and longer smoking time per batch.  It may be harder to get smoke at lower temps.  Be interested in your take once you break in that new smoker.  

Glad I got my smoke generator together to fit the MES.  Works for cold smoking and to get more smoke at lower temps. 

Anyway, congrats on the new smoker.


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't buy one, I was just reporting this for other folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a similar concern with the chip tray since I use chunks,  I usually use 2 at a time width wise and it looks like only one will fit now. I just put 1 in the van and will check tomorrow.


----------



## pignit (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Ron, been anxious to see the changes. I think just adding the replaceable 1200 watt element will make a huge difference in the preheat and recovery times.


----------



## cigar smoker (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know if you can replace the 800 watt element on the older model with the new 1200 watt element?


----------



## ronp (Dec 30, 2009)

I would call customer service and ask them.
*Phone *
1.800.489.1581


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

I checked with our local Sam's Clubs today and they haven't gotten them in so far...  They said to call back in a few days and they would let me know when they will be there...


----------



## eman (Dec 30, 2009)

If your local sams club doesn't have the new MES yet , You can ask nicely (or Bi--h and raise hell like i did) and get one shipped in from another store that has them. 
 MAKE SURE and ask for the 3 year warrenty.  I did not know about it and was not informed of it by the sales person at sams. Had my MES about 2 months b4 finding out about the warrenty and sams would not sell it to me after the fact.
 I love useing the MES , Doesn't produce the pretty smoke ring for q view that my offset does . But i don't eat the pictures ?


----------



## pignit (Dec 30, 2009)

Eman.... I don't think the smoke ring is important either but I've been adding a little lump in with my chips and I also put a piece of it in when I'm preheating and along with the moisture from the water tray... I've ended up with smoke rings anyway.


----------

